# حوض الجلفنه على الساخن



## عبود58 (5 مارس 2010)

اخواني المهندسين ممكن تساعدوني في كيفيه تنفيذ حوض جلفنه على الحار مقاسه 14-1متر بعمق 1.5متر وكيفيه توزيع الحراق بداخله واليه عمله لضمان استمرار الاذابه


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

باذن الله هتلاقى حد يساعدك


----------



## عبود58 (18 مارس 2010)

اخواني المهندسين 
ولا فيه احد رد علـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي؟؟؟؟
مو معقوله


----------

